# root message on login



## babyz (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello, weird things are happening in my box 

I shutdown my system and when I log in back if I open another shell (csh) and login as root (or as a user and then su to root), in my tty0 terminal I get:


```
date freebsd login: ROOT ACCESS etc etc
```

I didn't get any message like this before and I haven't modified nothing. 

What's happening?!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## babyz (Jan 26, 2013)

Also, these messages appear only in tty0


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 26, 2013)

Please post the exact messages.

System messages are shown on ttyv0.  When you log in as root, that generates a message.  If you post the exact message, we can verify this.

Also:
1. Don't log in as root routinely.  Log in as a normal user and use su - when root privileges are needed.

2. If you must log in as root (see #1), use ttyv1 or one of the higher virtual TTYs so the messages don't interfere.


----------



## fonz (Jan 26, 2013)

babyz said:
			
		

> What's happening?!


Looks like a syslogd(8) message. If despite what Warren wrote in the above post you still want to get rid of these messages, see syslog.conf(5).


----------

